
Carver Mead: Interview (2001) - cpr
http://worrydream.com/refs/Mead%20-%20American%20Spectator%20Interview.html
======
cpr
I wonder if anyone has dumbed down Mead's thoughts on quantum physics for non-
physicists?

I'd sure love to learn more. Very intriguing.

